# Florida Slot Car Racing - My Series - Race #1 - 2/9/08



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

Thank you to everyone - all 40+ - who made it to *Buddy Houser's Slot Car Speedway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida for Race #1 of the 2008 season. All six tracks in Florida were represented and contributed to 77 total entries. I hope everyone enjoyed a fun day of racing.

Florida Slot Car Racing - *My Series* - was started in 2007 and had a few tweaks for the 2008 season. They seem to be well received for the most part. Remember .... the idea is to keep things fun everyone and encourage racers to visit every track in the state. We saw a lot of new faces. Hopefully we'll have the same great turnout or better each month.

To the results ....

*Raceway Key*
JSG = John's Slot Car Garage - Riverview, FL
KXR = Killer X Raceway - Homosassa, FL
MMR = Miracle Mile Raceways - Leesburg, FL
SCS = Slot Car Speedway & Hobbies - Jacksonville, FL
TRB = The Raceway.biz - Melbourne, FL
TRP = The Race Place - Holly Hill, FL

*Spec NASCAR - Novice/Amateur Division*
_Flexi-style chassis, 16D motor with a "FLA16D" tagged armature, 48p gears, NASCAR body, plastic interior_

1. Stuart Andrews - SCS - 178
2. Douglas Smith - SCS - 167
3. Michael Rigsby - SCS - 164
4. Danny Mayer - TRB - 160
5. Jim Yonkers - MMR - 158
6. Skip Armitage - MMR - 156
7. Larry Ehrhardt - MMR - 155
8. Lee Pinkstaff - SCS - 154

_*It took 149 laps to make the Main*_
9. Scott Knoll - MMR - 148
10. Steve Brown - MMR - 141
11. Cody Abele - KXR - 139.18
12. Justin Litle - KXR - 139.6
13. Rick Tomlinson - SCS - 135
14. Dan Litle - KXR - 129
15. Gary Kreeger - MMR - 126
16. Drew Siglel - MMR - 120
17. Justin Branton - MMR - 117
18. Robert A. Lee - MMR - 112
19. Jacob Austin - MMR - 110
20. Ray Rhoten - MMR - 109.19
21. Chris Caligiari - MMR - 109.5
22. Jacob Litle - KXR - 106


*Spec NASCAR - Experienced Division*
_Same cars as Novice/Amateur for more experienced racers_

1. Tom Marlowe - SCS - 188
2. John "JT" Thompson - SCS - 188
3. William Burnside - KXR - 180
4. Thomas Burnside - KXR - 179
5. Johnny Banks - SCS - 172
6. Jason Burnside - KXR - 171
7. Bill Stuyvenberg - TRP - 166
8. Richard Houston - KXR - 162
9. Henry Burnside - JSG - 160
10. Jerimy Justice - JSG - 159
11. Greg Walker - TRP - 139
12. Rollin Isbell - SCS - 119
13. Jeff Freitas - KXR - 99


*Expert NASCAR*
_Flexi-style chassis, 16D Motor (American), 64 pitch gears, NASCAR body, any interior._

1. Aaron Rothstein - KXR - 193
2. Tom Marlowe - SCS - 191
3. William Burnside - KXR - 187
4. Rollin Isbell - SCS - 181
5. Thomas Burnside - KXR - 178
6. Jason Burnside - KXR - 176
7. Richard Houston - KXR - 172
8. Johnny Banks - SCS - 172
9. Terry Tawney - TRB - 171
10. Jerimy Justice - JSG - 165
11. Jeff Freitas - KXR - 132


*GTP*
_Flexi-style chassis, Sealed S16D, 64-pitch gears, GTP body, interior._

1. Aaron Rothstein - KXR - 213.19
2. Tom Marlowe - SCS - 213.18
3. Rollin Isbell - SCS - 211
4. Stuart Andrews - SCS - 202
5. Terry Tawney - TRB - 196
6. Mike Rigsby - SCS - 191
7. William Burnside - KXR - 115
8. John "JT" Thompson - SCS - 22

_*It took 189 laps to make the Main*_
9. Thomas Burnside - KXR - 186.7
10. Greg Walker - TRP - 186.4
11. Johnny Banks - SCS - 185
12. Jeff Freitas - KXR - 182.18
13. Richard Houston - KXR - 182.7
14. Danny Mayer - TRB - 174
15. Justin Litle - KXR - 171
16. Dan Litle - KXR - 155
17. Robert A. Lee - MMR - 154.18
18. Cody Abele - KXR - 154.5
19. Samuel Dapena - MMR - 141
20. Jacob Litle - KXR - 140
21. Jacob Austin - MMR - 125
22. Bill Stuyvenberg - TRP - 82
23. Cap Powell - SCS - 30


*Box Stock 12/15*
_Roughly follows 2005 USRA Box 12 rules. No ball bearings_

1. William Burnside - KXR - 242
2. Jason Burnside - KXR - 235
3. Thomas Burnside - KXR - 228
4. Terry Tawney - TRB - 217
5. Johnny Banks - SCS - 210.17
6. Rollin Isbell - SCS - 210.16
7. Jeff Freitas - KXR - 35
8. Aaron Rothstein - KXR - 20

Again, thank you to the all of the racers and track owners for making the day a lot of fun. (And ... a BIG thank you to Buddy's landlord for letting us borrow the vacant space next door for extra much-needed pit space!!).

The next race is *Saturday, March 8th* at *John Ebersole's John's Slot Car Garage* in Riverview, Florida.


----------

